
Website offers bounty for iPhone 5S hack - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/22/tech/mobile/iphone-5s-hack-bounty/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
======
pedalpete
It's already been hacked (current 1st item on HN)
[http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2013/ccc-breaks-apple-
touchid](http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2013/ccc-breaks-apple-touchid)

~~~
tyilo
The site also says "Maybe":
[http://istouchidhackedyet.com/](http://istouchidhackedyet.com/)

------
eli
I don't get why people are making such a big deal out of this. The iPhone lock
screen is not intended to provide very strong security. I suspect the
fingerprint scanner is more secure than the 4 digit PIN it's replacing for
most users.

I've got a Thinkpad with a fingerprint scanner from 8 years ago. Works fine,
but frankly it's easier to just type a password.

~~~
thex86
Probably to get across the message that biometrics are not a secure
replacement/alternative to passwords, contrary to what most people think
because they feel that no one else can "fake" their fingerprints.

~~~
threeseed
Biometrics ARE a more secure replacement/alternative to passwords.

Are they perfect ? No. But nothing is.

~~~
pook1e
I'd be very interested to hear how you think brute forcing my 22 character
password is easier than stealing my laptop and fooling the fingerprint sensor.

~~~
Karunamon
Think of it in more relative terms. The average iPhone user isn't going to be
using a 4 character PIN, let alone a 22 character one. While the approach
taken by Apple has a number of very real drawbacks, upgrading from _no_
security to _good (but still hackable)_ security is a huge deal.

This isn't going to keep the NSA out of your phone, but it will serve to keep
the average smash-n-grab thief or other low-skilled random out of your phone.

